
Get Vista's Best Features in XP - nreece
http://lifehacker.com/389735/get-vistas-best-features-in-xp
======
bigtoga
I was thinking, before I clicked the link, "What are Vista's Best Features
that an XP user would want?" I couldn't think of any. After reading the
article, i remember that SuperFetch and ReadyBoost are definite improvements
as are the improved startup/shutdown times. Things like Aero and the other
junk listed are not things people care about so they don't count in my book.

